# 3 hour camp for Civil PE candidates



## civilized_naah (Oct 14, 2011)

‘FREE’ 3 Hour Camp for October 2011 Civil PE Exam takers

On Tuesday October 25, three days before the Civil PE Exam (Friday October 28 2011), Dr. Indranil Goswami, author of the “Civil Engineering All In One PE Exam Guide” (McGraw Hill Professional) and instructor of several in-class and online EIT and PE Review Courses for over a decade, will offer an open ‘camp’ where last minute issues/questions/doubts can be discussed in a webinar format. For full interactivity, attendees are encouraged to use a mike enabled headset so that they can ask questions verbally. You can also use a telephone as an alternative to VoIP. Any diagrams that need to be used to address a particular question must be sent in via email ([email protected]) beforehand.

The camp session is limited to 100 attendees. The cost is ZERO. However, if you find the session useful, you may make a contribution via Paypal (inquire via email) to Dr. Goswami. All collected proceeds of this one-day camp will be sent to U.S. Red Cross with a request to target it for victims of the extensive flooding and wildfires from this summer. This past April, I donated the proceeds to CARE (www.care.org). The donation is not required, but it will be greatly appreciated.

The timing of the session will be 3 pm – 6 pm EDT, so I hope people from multiple time zones will be able to attend. An email request is all you need to send to be included in the roster. Once that roster is finalized (late Sunday October 23), an invitation to attend the webinar will be sent out.


----------



## civilized_naah (Oct 18, 2011)

The time for the 'open camp' session has been changed to 5 pm - 8 pm EST due to some schedule conflicts on Dr. Goswami's schedule. The originally posted time was 3 pm to 6 pm EST.


----------

